# The swamp blessed me again tonight!!



## swackinswampdonkeys (Sep 21, 2014)

I've been hard at it again this weekend. Trying to make sure the first one from last weekend wasn't just luck! I headed back to the same tree, over the same muscadines, and around the same time as last Sunday evening. Only this time I had to wait a little longer for something to show up. It was around 7:30 when I herd something behind me making some noise, at first I figured thats just another one of those tree rats. Well, it got louder and louder, so I of course got ready (knowing now it couldn't be a squirrel). I wanted to shoot sitting down so as long as whatever it was came in on my left side I could do just that out of my climber. As I turned my head I could see three full grown slick heads making there way to me to feast on the days droppings. The first two stayed on my left side but out at about thirty yards. The last one made the mistake of walking right up underneath me. She stopped at ten yards in-font of me to fill her stomach, with how close she was I knew I would need to aim higher so I could place the arrow for a clean kill. As soon as she turned quartering away I drew, hit my anchor, and let er fly. I guess I shot a little higher than where I wanted and clipped the spin. She hit the dirt and started to do circles, I knew I needed to get another arrow in her quick! I knocked a fir and let her slow down because I haven't shot at a moving target yet. (other than the buck at big Jim's Shoot) When I released the second arrow it hit her in the sweet spot and it wasn't long after she took her last breath.


I got down thanked the Good Lord for blessing me with meat once again and of course called Dendy with the good news! 

I hate I missed my spot with the first arrow but was thankful I could follow up with a better second. I've always been a better second shot even on the golf course... 

Thanks for letting me share.
Hope you guys have had a great weekend and had a chance to climb a tree!

View from the Stand.


----------



## littlewolf (Sep 21, 2014)

Congrats man!


----------



## swackinswampdonkeys (Sep 21, 2014)

littlewolf said:


> Congrats man!


Thanks Brother!


----------



## ngabowhunter (Sep 21, 2014)

Sweet!! You're on a roll.


----------



## Clipper (Sep 21, 2014)

You are certainly getting the job done.  Good work and congratulations.  You already had a good season!


----------



## robert carter (Sep 21, 2014)

Good job on a fine doe. RC


----------



## JBranch (Sep 21, 2014)

The rate you're going, you gonna need some more arrows!! Congrats.


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 21, 2014)

Another fine doe. Good job man. You're gettin really good at this.


----------



## Glenn (Sep 22, 2014)

Freezer is filling up quick!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 22, 2014)

Are you hook yet. Congrats.


----------



## Blueridge (Sep 22, 2014)

Yeah man! Good job


----------



## GrayG (Sep 22, 2014)

Your a quick learner!


----------



## swackinswampdonkeys (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks y'all I really appreciate it. Hopefully I can keep at them. I'd say Im hooked for life!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 22, 2014)

Go get another one. Must be a mighty fine swamp you have there.


----------



## swackinswampdonkeys (Sep 22, 2014)

Barry Duggan said:


> Go get another one. Must be a mighty fine swamp you have there.


Yes sir there is very little pressure and a good funnel/food source where I set up. Off of work today so I set this morning had a fawn with spots by herself come in eating and lay down 10 yards from me. No shooters seen this morning but maybe next weekend!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 22, 2014)

swackinswampdonkeys said:


> Yes sir there is very little pressure and a good funnel/food source where I set up.



Get on in there and run amuck while you can; because, one of the few things I've learned in life is not many things stay the same for long. Something/someone always comes along and screws it up.


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 22, 2014)

Congrats! If ya gonna keep on killing , get you a good camera. I didn't use mine yesterday as I had left my tripod at home.


----------



## SOS (Sep 22, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## swackinswampdonkeys (Sep 22, 2014)

buckbacks said:


> Congrats! If ya gonna keep on killing , get you a good camera. I didn't use mine yesterday as I had left my tripod at home.


I know the photos ain't that good cause I've been using my phone. I got a digital camera I've had for a while I just got to find the charger for it. Sorry about that, I'll try and fix it! 

Thank y'all for the kind words they really mean more than you know.


----------



## swackinswampdonkeys (Sep 22, 2014)

SOS said:


> Congrats!


Thank you, I have been reading the Traditional bowhunters of Georgia book y'all just came out with. (almost finished) I really liked your story about that buck you shot with your homemade bow, awesome job. Cant wait to hear some from this year!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 22, 2014)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Skunkhound (Sep 22, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## jerry russell (Sep 25, 2014)

Stack them up!


----------



## Munkywrench (Sep 25, 2014)

Keep at it man. First month and already and awesome season


----------



## eman1885 (Sep 26, 2014)

another fine shot, congrats


----------



## swackinswampdonkeys (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks y'all. As soon as I get off today I'll be headed down to the lease. Hopefully some persimmons are still hanging in the trees cause I got some good contestants coming in to satisfy some taste buds!!


----------



## Tikki (Sep 26, 2014)

Looks like you are going to need more arrows if you keep up this pace!!! Good Job!


----------



## swackinswampdonkeys (Sep 27, 2014)

Tikki said:


> Looks like you are going to need more arrows if you keep up this pace!!! Good Job!


Yes sir I reckon that could be the case.... It's alright though as long as they are breaking with something dead at the end of the trail I don't mind making more!!

Thank you


----------

